# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  PENIS PROTHESE wie heeft een penis prothese

## Robert1954

Ik wil een penisprothese laten steken uit drie delen.

Ik wil mannen leren kennen die er één hebben om de voor en nadelen te kennen. onder andere gevoelens! het uitelijk veschil bij erectie of gewoon.
Zijn jullie er content van? je sekspartner?

Ik heb over 5 jaar een zenuwsparende operatie ondergaan waarbij de prostaat + kanker werd verwijderd.
Ik kreeg aanvankelijk wel erecties door inspuiting, maar de eerste maal heb ik de veel gehad en had een erectie van 6 u met de nadelige gevolgen.
Ik kan momenteel me wel inspuiten maar heb bijna geen reactie meer.
Ben ik bij jullie op het goede adres om te weten te komen welke uroloog ik voor dergellijke operaties moet zijn! de meeste ervaring heeft of toch een goede referentie heeft.

Robert

----------

